# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Factor I, II, V Leiden, VIII (stollings afwijking) - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Wat is Factor I?*
Synoniemen voor Factor I zijn fibrogeen of trombine. Factor I is een stollingseiwit die een remfunctie heeft in ons stollingssysteem. Dat wil zeggen: Factor I is een inactieve factor die geactiveerd wordt als het stollingssysteem een beschadiging in de vaten herkent. Bij het activeren van Factor I stopt een bloeding op het juiste moment (de remfunctie).

*Wat is de werking van Factor I?*
Bij weefsel (ader) beschadiging komt eerst Factor III in werking. Deze geeft factor I de opdracht om trombocyten (kleine bloedcelletjes) in ons bloed uit elkaar te doen laten vallen in duizenden kleine draden. Dit net van draden zwemt dan naar de beschadiging toe om daar een stolling (of te wel plug of korstje) om de beschadiging heen te vormen. Dit is de allereerste poging (meestal succesvol) van ons stollingssysteem om een bloeding te stoppen. Factor I is één van de krachtigste en daarmee ook één van de belangrijkste stollingfactoren.

*Als er toch iets mis gaat in deze procedure?*
Als de fibrogeendraden overbodige stolsels vormen bij een beschadiging, dan is trombose het gevolg. Worden er te weinig stolsel gevormd (of een plug of korstje) dan is een bloeding het gevolg.

*Hoe belangrijk is Factor I?*
Factor I is dus heel belangrijk als begin van ons bloedstollingsproces. Maar een verstoorde werking van Factor I betekent niet automatisch dat er iets fout gaat. Als er verder geen stollingsproblemen zijn dan is ons bloedstollingsproces in staat om vanuit een andere stollingsfactor trombine te vormen. Via een andere route is trombine dan toch in staat om bij een beschadiging te komen en dan zo een stolsel te vormen en de beschadiging (bloeding) te stoppen. Pas als er meerdere problemen in ons bloedstollingsproces zijn, krijgt Factor I het zwaar. Als Factor I niet helemaal goed werkt, wordt het niet of maar deels geactiveerd. Een bloeding of een trombose is dan het gevolg. Bij een inactieve factor, zoals Factor I, is het soms veiliger dat het zijn werk helemaal niet kan doen, dan dat het deels geactiveerd wordt. Bij een totale weigering van één inactieve factor slaat ons systeem een paar passen over en activeert een andere factor die ook trombine aanmaakt. 

*Factor III (Tromboplastine)*
Factor III is het vervolg op xxx. Het stoppen van het stollen, op het juiste moment, gebeurt door een anti-trombose factor. Factor III is zon factor. In totaal zijn er drie factoren die deze werking hebben. Dit zijn de factor l, factor ll en factor Alle drie de factoren werken volgens hetzelfde principe. Trombine splits de draden tot een net, net als een pleister op de wond c.q. beschadiging (zie factor I) Blijft factor III doorgaan met ongewild stollen, dan kan een stolsel ontstaan. Factor II zorgt er dan voor dat andere Stollingsremmers bv proteïnes / eiwitten (C en / of S) niet geprikkeld raken door een overdadige werking van factor III. Zou factor ll dit niet doen, dan ontstaat een totaal in de war geraakt systeem. Allerlei overbodige en niet gewenste stolling systemen; worden dan aan het remmen of stollen gezet. Factor II nestelt zich dus als het ware om factor III heen zodra de pleister gevormd is en belet op deze manier dat factor III andere stollingsystemen aan het werk gaat zetten. 

*Wat is Factor V Leiden / APC resistentie?*
Factor V Leiden / APC resistentie (ongevoeligheid) is de meest voorkomende stollingsafwijking. Deze twee termen lijken verwarrend maar eigenlijk zijn het twee termen voor één afwijking. Kort samengevat: Door een defect op het vijfde gen (factor V) krijgt APC niet de kans zijn werk te doen. Met APC is niets mis, het gaat fout in Factor V.
* Acht procent van de Nederlandse bevolking heeft een APC resistentie en heeft hierdoor een zes keer zo groot risico op trombose.
* In combinatie met anticonceptie is dit risico zelfs veertig keer zo groot.
* Twintig tot veertig procent van mensen die een trombose hebben gehad hebben een APC resistentie / Factor V Leiden.
Factor V is een van de twaalf Stollingsfactoren die zijn vastgelegd in onze genen. Het zorgt ervoor dat het bloed stolt waar dat nodig is, bijvoorbeeld bij een wond. Factor V werkt samen met Factor X, maar maakt ook gebruik van proteïne C en proteïne S om de stolling op tijd te stoppen (het inactiveert / remt Factor V op het juiste moment). Net genoeg om de wond te dichten en net niet genoeg om stolsels te vormen. Andere "Stollingsremmers" zijn Antitrombine III deficiëntie (AT3) en Lupus Anticoagulant (LAC).
Proteïne C en Proteïne S zijn enzymen / eiwitten die de lever aanmaakt, afhankelijk van vitamine K. Deze proteïnen worden pas actief als dit nodig is en daar komen we de naam APC tegen. APC betekent namelijk Ativated (geactiveerd) Protein C.
Bij een APC resistentie (ongevoeligheid ) reageert Factor V te langzaam op de werking van APC. Het is dus wel voldoende aanwezig en het werkt hoe het zou moeten werken, maar het Factor V reageert onvoldoende op APC. Met als gevolg dat het bloed te stolbaar wordt en er kleine stolsels kunnen ontstaan. Zo'n stolsel kan aangroeien en ergens in het lichaam een verstopping in de bloedbaan veroorzaken. Overigens kan dit zelfde verschijnsel zich voordoen met een defect in Factor VIII. In 95 % van de gevallen gaat het om een defect gen Factor V.

*Verschijnselen*
Factor V Leiden hoeft geen klachten te veroorzaken. Veel mensen die uit < A>weten dat ze Factor V Leiden hebben, ondervinden hier geen nadelige gevolgen van. Factor V Leiden kan een trombose veroorzaken, en in zeldzame gevallen een longeembolie. Vrouwen kunnen tijdens een zwangerschap trombose in de placenta ontwikkelen waardoor de baby niet de benodigde voedingsstoffen krijgt en in het ergste geval overlijdt.
Bij een trombose komen er bloedstolsels in de bloedsomloop. Meestal nestelt een bloedstolsel zich in de aderen van de benen, diep tussen de spieren. Dit wordt een Diepe Veneuze Trombose (DVT) genoemd. Laat het stolsel in de benen los, dan kan het in, onder andere, de long terecht komen, dit wordt een longembolie genoemd. De symptomen van APC resistentie kunnen zich op elke leeftijd voordoen. Meestal echter samen met één of meerdere verworven factoren (risicofactoren).

*Diagnose*
De diagnose kan gesteld worden na bloedonderzoek of na een DNA test. Iemand met APC resistentie hoeft hiervan geen gevolgen te ondervinden. Het is altijd wel aan te raden om in een zogenaamde riscosituaties antistolling te gebruiken. Het is daarnaast belangrijk dat je arts op de hoogte is. Bij jonge mensen wordt er immers niet altijd gelijk aan een trombose gedacht.

*Behandeling*
Er is nog geen behandeling mogelijk die het defect aan het gen opheeft. Factor V Leiden is een diagnose voor het leven. Een enkele trombose vereist (meestal) geen levenslange medicatie. Bij een trombose zal men direct heparine of fraxiparine toegediend krijgen. Daarna dien je nog 3 maanden < A>of < A>te gebruiken. Bij een tweede trombose zal levenslange antistolling worden voorgeschreven. Daarnaast kan de behandelend arts er voor kiezen om in plaats van levenslange antistolling, (zal de behandeld arts) in isico perioden anti-stollingsmedicijnen voor te schrijven. Deze keus is afhankelijk van uw persoonlijke situatie. Ook wordt aangeraden om minimaal twee jaar een elastische kous te dragen. 

*Geschiedenis* 
Tijdens de zogenaamde LETS studie (Leiden Thrombophilia Study werd in het Academisch Ziekenhuis Leiden (nu Leids Universitair Medisch Centrum) de Factor V mutatie gevonden ( vandaar de achternaam Leiden). Vanuit deze belangrijke ontdekking in 1994 heeft het onderzoek een vogelvlucht genomen. In korte tijd kan men nu 70% van de spontane / ontstane tromboses relateren aan een stollingsafwijking. Dit is al een grote sprong vooruit, maar men is nog lang niet aan afronding van onderzoek toe. Onderzoek richt zich nu met name op de nog overige 30%, betere medicatie en preventie.

*Ontwikkelingen sinds 1994 zijn*
* Thuisbehandeling van trombose met fraxiparine in plaats van ziekenhuisopname
* Begeleiding en verhoogde controle tijdens zwangerschap en preventieve medicatie.

_(Bron; factorvleiden.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wat is factor VIII?*
Factor VIII (Ziekte von Willebrand) wordt ook wel de hemophilia A of anti-hemofiliefactor genoemd en is een stollingseiwit. Factor VIII werkt samen met de Von Willebrand factor. De Von Willebrand factor is een speciaal eiwit dat tijdens het stollingsproces een lijmfunctie vervult. Het zorgt voor de hechting van bloedplaatjes aan de vaatwand. Verder zorgt de Von Willebrand factor voor het transport van factor VIII.

*De ziekte Von Willebrand*
Als het Von Willebrand factor samen met factor VIII te laag is, spreekt men van de ziekte Von Willebrand. De ziekte komt zowel voor bij mannen als bij vrouwen. Verschijnselen zijn slijmvliesbloeding en een verhoogd risico op nabloedingen bij het trekken van kiezen, operaties, en ongelukken. Bij vrouwen kan de ziekte leiden tot hevige bloedingen tijdens de menstruatie en bevalling. Hoe lager het gehalte van factor VIII of de Von Willebrand factor is hoe ernstiger de ziekte is. Bij ernstige vormen kunnen zelfs bloedingen optreden in gewrichten, spieren, en zacht weefsel. De ziekte kent verschillende typen en ook de mate van ernst kan variëren. De ziekte Von Willebrand is dus het omgekeerde van trombose.

*Onderzoek*
Voor het vaststellen van de diagnose is uitgebreid bloedonderzoek nodig. Onderdeel van de diagnose is de bepaling van het type en de ernst van de ziekte Von Willebrand. Dit is belangrijk voor het bepalen van de juiste behandeling.

*Erfelijkheid*
De ziekte Von Willebrand kan je op 2 manieren erven. 
* Draag je de eigenschap die de ziekte Von Willebrand veroorzaakt en lijdt jezelf ook aan de ziekte, dan ben je autosomaal dominant. Bij deze vorm van erfelijkheid is er 50% kans dat je kinderen de ziekte ook erven. Dit is de meest voorkomend vorm van de ziekte. 
* Ben je drager van het gen maar lijdt jezelf niet aan de ziekte dan ben je autosomaal recessief. Als je partner ook drager van het gen is dan heb je een kans van 1 op 4 dat je kinderen de ziekte van allebei de ouders erft. Het gaat dan meestal om een ernstige vorm van de ziekte Von Willebrand.

*Behandeling*
In de meeste gevallen krijg je bij bloedingen medicijnen (DDAVP) via een infuus, een injectie of via een neusspray toegediend. Bij ernstiger vormen van de ziekte Von Willebrand volstaat de behandeling met DDAVP niet, maar krijg je uit bloedplasma bereide Factor VIII producten. In deze producten zit veel van de specifieke Von Willebrand factor. Bij ernstige menstruatiebloedingen en bij slijmvliesbloedingen in de neus of mond heeft Cyklokapron een gunstig effect. Net als bij het gebruik van bloedverdunners wordt patiënten met de ziekte Von Willebrand het gebruik van pijnstillers met acetylsalicylzuur afgeraden. 

*Stollingsfactoren* 
Ons lichaam kent 13 stollingsfactoren die ervoor zorgen dat het bloed stolt wanneer dat nodig is. Worden ze niet geremd door een stollingsremmer of komen ze in een te hoge concentratie voor, dan volgt een risico op trombose.
* Fibrinogeen I
* Factor II; Protrombine II (een vitamine K afhankelijke stollingsfactor) Factor II mutatie is een defect in het protrombine-gen, wat leidt tot verhoogde protrombineconcentraties. Dit geeft tot 4x zoveel kans op trombose.
* Factor III
* Factor IV; Calcium IV
* Factor V
* Factor VI; Accelerine VI
* Factor VII
* Factor VIII antihemofile factor VIII (Hemophilia A of anti-hemofiliefactor A)
* Factor IX
* Factor X; Stunt Prower Faxtor X (een vitamine K afhankelijke stollingsfactor)
* Factor XI
* Factor XII; Hagenamanfaccot VII (Hemophilia C)
Factor XII, XI, IX en VIII zijn instrinsieke stollingswegen. Factor X, V, II en I zijn gezamenlijke stollingswegen. 

*Stollingsremmers*
Drie stollingsremmers die ervoor zorgen dat de stolling die door de hierboven genoemde stollingsfactoren wordt ingezet, op tijd stopt. De drie stollingsremmers zijn:
* Proteïne C
* Proteïne S
* Antitrombine III 

*Wat is Proteïne C deficiëntie & Proteïne S deficiëntie?*
APC en APS staat voor Ativated (geactiveerd) Protein C / S). Het zijn enzymem / eiwitten die actief wordt als er een bloedstolling moet ontstaan. Dit eiwit wordt in de lever aangemaakt en is afhankelijk van vitamine K. Bij Factor V Leiden treffen we een situatie aan waarin een defect in één van de stollingsfactoren ervoor zorgt dat APC niet goed zijn werk kan doen.
Bij een Proteïne C of S deficiëntie hebben we te maken met een andere situatie. Het lichaam maakt namelijk niet genoeg APC en APS aan. Er is geen defect aan een gen, maar er is hier sprake van een defect in een proteïne, een zogenaamd chromosoomafwijking. 
*Verschijnselen*
Proteïne C deficiëntie & Proteïne S deficiëntie hoeft geen klachten te veroorzaken. Je hebt wel een verhoogde kans op trombose en in zeldzame gevallen een longembolie. Vrouwen kunnen tijdens zwangerschap trombose in de placenta ontwikkelen in zeldzam de baby niet de benodigde voedingsstoffen krijgt en in het ergste geval overlijdt. 
Vijf procent van de Nederlandse bevolking heeft een proteïne C of S deficiëntie. Daar tegenover staat wel dat het risico op een trombose vijftig procent is! Een Proteïne C of S deficiëntie is meestal erfelijk.
*Behandeling*
De behandeling is gelijk aan de behandeling van Factor V Leiden. 

*Wat is Antitrombine III deficiëntie?*
Antitrombine III deficiëntie (AT3 of ATIII) is een stollingsafwijking en versnelt de inactivering van Factor Xa, IXa, XIa en IIa. Dit enzym wordt in de lever aangemaakt en is net als Proteïne C en Proteïne S een stollingsremmer. Deficiëntie is een tekort. Dit wil zeggen: Het lichaam maakt onvoldoende Antitrombine III aan waardoor één van de stollingsfactoren langer doorgaat dan nodig.
Heparines (fraxiparine etc.) verhogen de activiteit van AT3. Met andere woorden: Heparine heeft minder effect op bloedstolling bij iemand met een AT3 deficiëntie. Je hebt dan een hogere dosis heparine nodig om ontstold te worden. Coumarines (marcoumar, sintrommittis e.d.) hebben geen effect op de activiteit van AT3, zodat deze dosering niet hoger hoeft te zijn.
*Verschijnselen*
AT3 hoeft geen klachten te veroorzaken. Heb je AT3, dan heb je 50% kans om voor je veertigste een trombose te krijgen en in zeldzame gevallen een longembolie. Vrouwen kunnen tijdens een zwangerschap trombose in de placenta ontwikkelen waardoor de baby niet de benodigde voedingsstoffen krijgt en in het ergste geval overlijdt.
*Erfelijkheid*
AT3 kan erfelijk zijn en geeft daardoor een constant verhoogde kans op trombose van 0.4 %. Niet erfelijke AT3 geeft een verhoogde kans op trombose gedurende (tijdelijke) risicosituaties. Heterozygoten (alleen vader of moeder is drager van AT3) hebben een AT3 niveau van 30-60%. Hebben beide ouders AT3 dan is er een grote kans dat de zwangerschap niet voldragen wordt en de baby overlijdt. 
*Behandeling*
De behandeling is gelijk aan de behandeling van Factor V Leiden. Alleen tijdens een zwangerschap is er een klein verschil in behandeling. Gedurende de gehele zwangerschap schrijft de arts Laagmoleculaire heparine (fraxiparine, faxodi etc.) voor. Omdat deze heparine ook de AT3 activiteit verhoogt, is een hogere dosis heparine nodig, dan normaal. 

_(Bron; factorvleiden.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Factor V Leiden*
Factor V Leiden (uitspraak: Factor vijf Leiden) is een afwijkende vorm van een van de eiwitten die de bloedstolling regelen. De term wordt ook wel gebruikt voor de aandoening die hier het gevolg van is. Bij deze aandoening is een puntmutatie opgetreden in het gen voor stollingsfactor V. Bij iemand die heterozygoot is voor Factor V Leiden bestaat er een licht verhoogde neiging tot bloedstolling, bij iemand die homozygoot is voor de factor is die neiging nog sterker.
De mutatie is genoemd naar de stad Leiden in Nederland. Ze werd voor het eerst geïdentificeerd aan de Rijksuniversiteit Leiden door Bertina et al. in 1994.

*Werkingsmechanisme*
Geactiveerde factor V is één van de bloedstollingsfactoren die een rol spelen bij de vorming van trombine en fibrine, met als gevolg de vorming van een bloedstolsel. Geactiveerd factor V wordt gesplitst door geactiveerd proteïne C (APC) bij aminozuur Arginine506. Door deze splitsing wordt factor V geïnactiveerd. Bij de mutatie factor V Leiden is het aminozuur arginine vervangen door glutamine. De splitsing van geactiveerd factor V door APC verloopt hierdoor ongeveer tien maal langzamer. Dit heeft tot gevolg dat de stollingscascade langer actief blijft, en de stollingsneiging toeneemt. Dit wordt APC-resistentie genoemd, omdat factor V Leiden resistenter is tegen de inactivatie door het eiwit APC.

*Gevolgen*
Er is een verhoogde kans op stolselvorming van het bloed in de bloedvaten. Dat kan een spontane trombose tot gevolg hebben.
De heterozygote vorm van de mutatie geeft een vijf- tot tienmaal verhoogde kans op trombose. De homozygote vorm van de mutatie geeft een vijftig- tot honderdmaal verhoogde kans op trombose. De kans op longembolie is bij homozygote dragers van factor V Leiden verhoogd met een factor vijftien.
Zwangerschappen bij vrouwen met deze aandoening eindigen wat vaker in miskramen of doodgeboortes. Dat komt doordat het gemuteerde stollingsgen zorgt dat stolselvorming optreedt in de placenta.
Voor vrouwen met een factor-V-Leiden-mutatie die eerder een veneuze trombose hebben doorgemaakt, is het gebruik van orale anticonceptiva gecontraindiceerd.

*Diagnose*
Aan de aandoening kan worden gedacht als:
* er trombose in de familie voorkomt (recidiverende veneuze trombose/longembolie)
* bekend is dat Factor-V-Leiden-mutatie bij een van de ouders of naaste familieleden voorkomt
* veneuze trombose op jeugdige leeftijd
* trombose zonder duidelijke aanleiding of op een ongebruikelijke plaats
* habituele abortus in tweede en derde trimester
* vrouwen met een voorgeschiedenis van trombotische zwangerschapscomplicaties.
De diagnose wordt vervolgens gesteld door het doen van bloedonderzoek of DNA-onderzoek. De Factor-V-Leiden-mutatie kan worden aangetoond met behulp van de polymerasekettingreactie PCR. DNA wordt geïsoleerd uit de cellen van perifeer bloed van de patiënt. Een klein deel van het gen dat codeert voor stollingsfactor V zal sterk worden vermenigvuldigd. Met behulp van enzymatische digestie kan een eventuele mutatie in het PCR product aangetoond worden. Er kan sprake zijn van geen mutatie oftewel wildtype. Er kan sprake zijn van 1 gemuteerd allel (heterozygoot) of beide allelen zijn gemuteerd (homozygoot). Het aantonen van de puntmutatie op DNA geeft een sensitiviteit en specificiteit van 100%. Bij patiënten die een beenmergtransplantatie of levertransplantatie hebben ondergaan, heeft onderzoek op DNA geïsoleerd uit de cellen van perifeer bloed van de patiënt geen zin. Een andere methode om op een indirecte manier de Factor-V-Leiden-mutatie aan te tonen is door de gevoeligheid van plasma te onderzoek voor de anticoagulante werking van geactiveerd proteïne C (APC). De aanwezigheid van de Factor-V-Leiden-mutatie heeft namelijk invloed op de stollingstijd. Er zijn echter ook patiënten (<5%) met een verminderde gevoeligheid voor APC waarbij geen sprake is van een Factor-V-Leiden-mutatie. Er zijn ook nieuwe testen beschikbaar waarbij gebruik wordt gemaakt van factor-V-deficiënt plasma. Deze testen geven een 100% gevoeligheid voor de factor-V-Leiden-mutatie.

*Prevalentie*
Factor V Leiden is de meest voorkomende stollingsafwijking. De milde vorm van Factor V Leiden (heterozygoten voor de fVL-mutatie) komt bij 3 tot 8 op de 100 mensen voor. Ongeveer 1 op de 5000 mensen heeft de ernstige vorm (homozygoten). De vraag rijst waarom een dergelijke, op het oog schadelijke mutatie toch in zo'n relatief groot percentage van de bevolking voorkomt. Het is mogelijk dat het heterozygoot zijn voor de afwijking een evolutionair voordeel biedt. Sommige onderzoekers speculeren dat een draagster van het gen in het evolutionair verleden minder kans had na een bevalling dood te bloeden, een vrij belangrijke sterfteoorzaak bij ontbreken van moderne verloskundige hulp. Soortgelijke hypothesen zijn opgesteld voor sikkelcelanemie en taaislijmziekte, twee andere aandoeningen waarvoor een aanzienlijk percentage van de bevolking heterozygoot is.

*Prognose*
Bij tijdige opsporing van de aandoening is er een heel gunstige prognose. De gezondheidsproblemen die trombose veroorzaakt, en de zwangerschapsrisicos, kunnen dan worden verkleind met medicatie. Mensen die weten dat ze drager zijn van de aandoening, kunnen ter preventie van trombose bloedverdunners gebruiken. Dit wordt op dit moment echter in het algemeen niet gedaan voordat er een trombose is opgetreden, aangezien ook het gebruik van bloedverdunners aanzienlijke risico's met zich meebrengt. Wel wordt geadviseerd risicosituaties te mijden en als dit niet mogelijk is eventueel preventief antistolling te geven. Homozygote vrouwen wordt meestal afgeraden de anticonceptiepil te gebruiken in verband met het verhoogde risico op trombose. Bij heterozygoten wordt dit door de meeste artsen niet onverantwoord geacht. Wel is het in dat geval nog belangrijker dan bij mensen zonder de afwijking om er niet ook bij te roken. Het tromboserisico wordt bepaald door een combinatie van factoren. Ook andere risciofactoren kunnen een rol spelen zoals; proteïne-C-deficiëntie, proteïne-S-deficiëntie, anti-trombine-deficiëntie, protrombinemutatie, antifosfolipidensyndroom, hyperhomocysteinemie, verhoogde factor VIII-spiegels. Ook een operatie, trauma, maligniteit of orale anticonceptie kunnen het ontstaan van trombose bevorderen.

_(Bron; wikipedia.org)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Factor V Leiden*

*Synoniem*
APC resistentie

*Korte beschrijving*
Factor V Leiden is een aangeboren en erfelijke bloedstollingziekte. Bij factor V Leiden is er iets mis met de bloedstolling. Normaal gesproken zorgt de bloedstolling er voor dat er op wondjes een korstje komt. Dit korstje vormt zich op de wond, omdat het bloed stolt (hard wordt). De manier waarop er een korstje ontstaat, is ingewikkeld. Bij factor V Leiden is het bloed te stolbaar Daardoor kunnen in het bloed kleine stolsels ontstaan. Die stolsels kunnen groter worden en ergens in het lichaam een verstopping in de bloedbaan veroorzaken. Dit kan leiden tot trombose. Trombose ontstaat meestal in de bloedvaten van de benen. Maar trombose kan ook op andere plaatsen in het lichaam voorkomen. Als het in de longen optreedt is er sprake van longembolie.
Sommige situaties kunnen de kans verhogen dat factor V Leiden opspeelt, zoals het gebruik van de anticonceptiepil, zwangerschap, roken of te weinig bewegen.

*Diagnose*
De diagnose factor V Leiden wordt vermoed als men trombose krijgt. De diagnose kan worden bevestigd door bloedonderzoek of een DNA-onderzoek.

*Behandeling*
De behandeling van factor V Leiden is dezelfde als bij trombose. Meestal worden bloedverdunnende middelen zoals heparine of aspirine voorgeschreven.
Soms wordt een dieet waar weinig vitamine K in zit aangeraden. Vitamine K is een stof die stolling juist stimuleert. Deze vitamine remt dus de werking van antistollingsmiddelen. Vitamine K zit vooral in groenten als sla, spinazie en spruiten. Vet zorgt o.a. voor opname van vitamine K, vetarm eten kan daarom deel uitmaken van het dieet.

*Voorkomen (frequentie)*
Er zijn twee vormen van factor V Leiden: een milde en een ernstige vorm.
De milde vorm van factor V Leiden komt bij 3 tot 8 op de 100 mensen voor. Ongeveer 1 op de 5.000 mensen heeft de ernstige vorm. Factor V Leiden is de meest voorkomende stollingsafwijking.

*Overerving*
Mensen met Factor V leiden hebben een kans van 50% om de aandoening door te geven, tenminste als hun partner geen factor V leiden heeft. Als beide ouders met de milde vorm het aangedane gen doorgeven, kunnen ze een kind met de ernstige vorm van factor V Leiden krijgen. Voor hen is de kans op een kind met de milde vorm 50%, op een kind met de ernstige vorm 25% en de kans op een kind zonder factor V Leiden 25%.

*Meer informatie* 
* Factor V Leiden (http://www.factorvleiden.nl/text/index.html)
Lotgenotencontact, forum en informatie van ervaringsdeskundigen.
* Ik heb dat (http://www.ikhebdat.nl/lijst-met-zie...-v-leiden.html)
Informatie speciaal voor kinderen die Factor V Leiden hebben, maar ook voor andere kinderen die een werkstuk of spreekbeurt willen maken.
* Factor V Leiden Trombophilia Support Page (http://www.fvleiden.org/)
Engelstalige informatie van een Amerikaanse ervaringsdeskundige. Mailinglist, lotgenotencontact, links.
* Genetics Home Reference (http://ghr.nlm.nih.gov/condition/fac...-thrombophilia)
Engelstalig, o.a. informatie over patiëntenverenigingen en literatuurverwijzingen.
* Factor V Leiden en zwangerschap (http://www.naturalchildbirth.org/nat...prebirth35.htm)
Engelstalig. 

_(Bron; erfelijkheid.nl)_

----------


## daanlas

hai hai,

bedankt voor de informatie. ik ben al heel bekent met de factor v leiden. de theorie staat in allerlei artikelen en de protocolen voor zwangerschap spreken elkaar tegen.
Waar je alleen niks over leest is Factor v in Zwangerschaps tijd en de ervaringen van anderen die zwanger waren/zijn en factor v leiden hebben. dat vond ik wel interressant.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo daanlas,

Heb je al een gesprek met een gynaecoloog gehad hierover?
Ik heb even voor je verder gekeken naar ervaringen en vond het volgende;
* http://tomaat10.xsbb.nl/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=200516 
* http://tomaat10.xsbb.nl/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=79685
* http://forums.obgyn.net/vrouwengezon...0511/0984.html
* http://www.kindjeopkomstforum.nl/vie...48c17695ac08ac
* http://9maand.be/forum/reactions/55509
Ik hoop dat je wat aan deze ervaringen hebt!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## daanlas

dankt zeg!!

hier heb ik wel wat aan.

groetjes danielle

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Danielle,

Graag gedaan hoor! Ben blij dat je wat aan de ervaringen uit de links hebt!
Ik hoop voor je dat je zwanger kunt worden en het allemaal goed zal verlopen!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## daanlas

Ik ben nu 21 wkn zwanger. We zijn er heel blij mee. Maar gyneacologen zijn er niet goed mee bekend. Er schijnen verschillende protocolen voor te liggen die elkaar tegen spreken. Nu heb ik een Gyneacoloog die alles heel goed door spit en met de hematoloog beslissingen maakt. Ik heb elke 4 wkn een echo en moet naar het high risk spreekuur en daar zit ook vaak een internist(hematoloog) bij. Dus we worden heel goed in de gaten gehouden. Als prefentief gebruik ik faxiparine 0,4 ml bloedverdunners. gelukkig groeit ons kindje goed. Maar je gaat elke keer weer met spanning naar de volgende echo. Maar als het goed is ook weer met een goed gevoel weer naar huis.
groetjes daan

----------


## wippy578

hartelijk dank voor het delen van dit post, zeer en nogmaals zeer informatief en leerrijk. En ik zal hem sowieso een aanrader voor mijn vriendenkring.

----------

